# L.A. Skyline owners



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

Will be in Anahiem area from 8/17/03 on vacation would like to see some U.S. Skylines while I'm away from my baby.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Hi... 

Well, i have two going through Conversion right now to be made US legal... If they're out by then, i'm in the Santa Monica area so come check them out... But i don't think they'll be finished with the conversion fully until the end of this month perhaps (hopefully) 
They both came out of England too, back in March... So cannot WAIT to have them legalized over here, since there's only about 70 legal ones in the country to date.
But, by all means look me up at the time and who knows...


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

Are they both GTRs ? If they are you will have two of the best Japanese exports on four wheels.
Check out my home site www.skylineowners.com
Plenty of photos in gallery and techno stuff.


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

U greedy son of a BI.., just kiddin, i still hate u though. Ur not content with one?


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Unfortunately not GTR's although i'm looking for one!

Got a '91 R32 with an RB25 Turbo, also a '93 R33 RB25 Turbo too... Unbelievable performing cars, and even though the GTR has been out of my league until now, i'm definately a big fan of RWD as opposed to AWD cars... If i got a GTR, i'd probably disconnect what ever is needed to make it RWD, just cause i love to drive Sideways more than in straight lines!! 

Will sell the GTS-t's when they are converted and pick up a nice GTR with the money.


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

All you need to do is disconnect the front drive shafts on the GTR, but why pay for the technology and not use it ???
My GTS was set-up for U.K. and was limited to 112 m.p.h. the speedo only went up to 120 m.p.h. had to buy a secondhand unit and a delimiter kit, sorted now, all I need is a nice stretch of tarmac to run .Top speed should be around 166 m.p.h going by the tacho.; 83/5 @3500 r.p.m. in top.
Hope you can get one through very soon.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Sounds good Pete...

Yeah, can't wait to get mine out of conversion, i had a blast with them for 3 weeks in England before i took them down to S'hampton docks for their big voyage across to the States. Took them a month to get here on the West Coast and have been getting legalized ever since... Considering they landed on May 1st and are only half way through, you can probably see why i'm so eager to get hold of them again! heh...
Oh well... The best things come to those who wait... Aparently!

Got any pics of yours?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I envy every one of you. EVERY ONE!


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

Tell you the truth M.r.H. I don't have a clue how to .
Just been reading faq about attachments..... straight over my head. I'll have to ask my daughter when she comes home from Uni.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

If you send me the pics, I can put them up on my server later tonight. [email protected]


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

I HAVE A FRIEND WITH A R34 V-SPEC 2 AND I BELIEVE HE WILL BE AT A SHOW ON THE 17TH IN L.A. IF YOU WANT TO MEET UP ILL LET HIM KNOW


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Which show is that the R-34 will be at?

I know there's a Drift Assoc. meeting on the 30th of this Month in Irwindale, usually a Skyline or two shows up there, infact, I think i'll be there myself for that one, but let me know the details of the meeting on the 17th... Would love to go?


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

Sounds good whatever, jusy point me in the right direction, and a start time might be usefull. 

P.S. Thanks, Sami.


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm here (L.A.)


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

How long you gonna be around then Pete?


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

Will be here till the end of the month. Any news on your motors?
Bought an R34 GTR,.........1/18 scale from Walmart, well worth $17.00.
Could have sold mine to some Japanese bloke over in Long Beach yesterday, seemed interested untill I told him it was in U.K.

Let me know if any thing is going on localy ?


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Well, last i heard, my cars just passed their EPA inspection, which is the Emissions governing thingy... Just got to get the Body strengthening taken care of and i should have them pretty soon.

I MAY have got a third one which is already here but needs converting... That one i might pick up next week. Little Black R32 with RB20 Turbo motor... Might even be here as close as the mid to late part of next week.

I've driven an RB20DET before and the only real difference i noticed against my RB25 motor, is that the car revs increase quicker, which means you have to change gears sooner than you do in the 2.5L motor, so basically doesn't get as far in the gears before you need to upshift... Otherwise is still QUITE an amazing motor!

My other two will not be ready i'm guessing for at Least another month... which is a bummer but worth the wait i suppose!


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

pete is my hero


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

You sure have to go through some processing to get these cars on the road!!!!
Pretty straight forward in U.K., emissions,usually no problem and lighting compliance.
Biggest problem is getting insurance, I've got age on my side which makes it a lot easier.
Enjoying the sights around L.A. done the beaches and the guided tour of Bel-air, just down the road from Disney, a bit to old for that scene.....might head out to Palm Springs, probably more my age group, Ha,Ha.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, the down time is incredible when it comes to making a Skyline legal over here... So much sitting around doing nothing type stuff going on. I bought that black one though... It's a 1990 R32 GTSt RB20, will HOPEFULLY get that baby in a few days cause it's already in the country, then have to get it legalized too... Might just sit and stare at it for a while before hand... hahaa.

Palm Springs is nice though, but i promise you will HAVE to hide from that daytime heat!! It's insanely hot... heh
Have fun though either way.

Mark


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

Cheers Mark, might just do that. Got the directions as you said.
There is a Nissan dealership not far from here with a nice Bayside Blue 350Z on show, I will try and get a demo, see how it goes.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

you lucky mofos. mrh must be rich!!! two skylines goin on three???
how much are you paying to get a skyline converted anyways?


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Well, i've only got two cars being converted at the moment, thinking about keeping the other for track use, maybe do it up for drift spec driving... Dunno yet.
But the conversions are something in the region of $30k for the two cars and it's taking soooooooo damn long!!! Most frustrating indeed


----------

